# Adobe Photoshop CS6 Public Beta



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 22, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/03/adobe-photoshop-cs6-public-beta/"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/03/adobe-photoshop-cs6-public-beta/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/03/adobe-photoshop-cs6-public-beta/"></a></div>
<strong>Press Release

SAN JOSE, Calif., Mar 22, 2012 (BUSINESS WIRE)</strong> — Adobe Systems Incorporated today announced Adobe® Photoshop® CS6 beta, a preview of what’s to come in the next release of the industry standard in digital imaging, is available as a free download from Adobe Labs. Customers can download the beta, try out the experience and provide feedback to the product team. Packed with groundbreaking new innovations, features and incredible performance enhancements, Photoshop CS6 beta is available for the Mac OS and Microsoft® Windows® platforms. T1he final release is expected in the first half of 2012.</p>
<p><strong><a href="https://secure.marketwatch.com/story/photoshop-cs6-beta-now-available-on-adobe-labs-2012-03-22">Read the entire press release</a> | <a href="http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/photoshopcs6/">Download Photoshop CS6 Public Beta</a></strong></p>
<p><em>thanks Lucas</em></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## JR (Mar 22, 2012)

Interestingly, there is no mention of the feature they demonstrated last year regarding making blurred image in focus...unless I invented that features in my mind...in any case I guess with the new 5DmkIII and 1DX the AF will be so good that we will never have a blurred picture again right! not


----------



## CanineCandidsByL (Mar 22, 2012)

JR said:


> Interestingly, there is no mention of the feature they demonstrated last year regarding making blurred image in focus...unless I invented that features in my mind...in any case I guess with the new 5DmkIII and 1DX the AF will be so good that we will never have a blurred picture again right! not



Since that technology demo, its become pretty clear that the blured image removal was not ready for prime time. Half of it is technology, but the other half seems to be public perception. They can't seem to get most buyers of PS (i.e. non-professionals) to understand that not all blurs are equal and that this technology only takes care of certain types of camera shake....nothing else. In fact, you mention auto-focus...out of focus pictures were never anything that product would fix.

I think we're another 1 to 3 years away on it.


----------



## smirkypants (Mar 22, 2012)

Does it include a new Adobe Camera Raw?


----------



## JR (Mar 22, 2012)

smirkypants said:


> Does it include a new Adobe Camera Raw?



Yes it does, and I just saw it will also include some video feature that was only available in the extended version in the past... seem like a great update anyhow.


----------



## drs (Mar 22, 2012)

My wishes for Cs6:
More HDRI batch functionality. Complete 32bit/c float processing, including all filters and options. 

I wish they had implemented a save zone for plug ins, so any crashing plug in wouldn't crash Ps as well. Which is more than needed.

What they offer (First Impression, I might change my opinion later...)

Video options, I use Premiere and After Effects.

More Text stuff, I use InDesign

More whimsy toylike 3D options, I use CINEMA 4D

So what leaves a dark GUI and some toys.

No real new professional tools, to be honest, will be added in Cs6, too sad. 

Maybe after 19 years of using Ps we skip that version.


----------



## awinphoto (Mar 22, 2012)

I found 1 little quirk maybe someone knows more about... For some of my clients i shoot product photography, and so i downloaded the beta and within the new CS6, I can work on my photos, save them to my desktop just fine... the moment I try to save as the file to my clients network, i get an error message saying "file name invalid"... Now if i was to open my cs5 photoshop, open the same file on my desktop that saved fine from cs6, and save as to my clients network, it saves perfectly (saving it with the same file name/extension/etc). So it's not the network, or permissions of me accessing or writing to the network that is a problem because CS5 does it. But CS6 gives me that error. Any ideas?


----------



## awinphoto (Mar 22, 2012)

For what it's worth, i found out what was the issue, it had to do with the auto save feature... once I turned it off, it started working. It could be it's trying to save to the original file from the memory card and doesn't like new names or a bug but it's off now and it's working.


----------



## CanineCandidsByL (Mar 28, 2012)

Curiously the beta expires at the end of April. That's only 2 months before the end of the first half of 2012. Why is that interesting? Because Adobe said they planned to have their new cloud subscription service done in the first half of 2012, and the various products of CS6 are to be part of that. While there could always be a second beta or a release candidate, it looks like Adobe is on time and maybe ahead of schedule, which would be great.


----------



## broseph (Mar 28, 2012)

Just grabbed. I'm still on cs4!


----------



## jlev23 (Mar 28, 2012)

does it open the new 5dmk3 raw files???


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 28, 2012)

jlev23 said:


> does it open the new 5dmk3 raw files???


 
No.


----------

